# Bored LD, playing with chickens



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Bored LGD, playing with chickens*

Valjean is about 3 months old. He is with the chickens and is chasing them and biting their tails out of boredom. He injured a couple of them. One had only minor surface injury and will recover, the other died because it got too cold before we found it.  I've taken him out for now, but I'm wondering, how do I keep him from getting bored? Do I have to spend a while every day supervising him with the animals, until he's old enough that he isn't so playful?


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel your pain! How many do you have? They work better in pairs, and it helps curb their boredom. We have been raising Pyranees for a few years now and while they are great protectors, they have to be taught what their boundaries are. We have had one that attacked a goat when it approached its own feed trough that the Pyranees was eating from--we do not allow that anymore, and we had another one kill a chicken and injure another, now he does not even look at them anymore. They bond with what they protect and that means playing with them. It takes time and effort to have one/some that are super that will train the pups to be good for you, until then it has to be you. We do not let our pups/young ones around any of the animals unsupervised until they get a bit older. There comes a moment when you can see the "protector" and not the pup, and oh what a moment that is You do not have to be right on top of them but close enough to monitor them. We employ, when necessary, a VIBRATION collar...it works better than a shock collar. We teach them that they are to submit to the goats, chickens, etc. they eat together but they get fed last and where they do not get rushed by the goats and they are not allowed to approach when we are handling the animals and so on. There are many ways that people do things but this is what has worked for us. I am not so much for the collar thing but it is truly harmless and it beats a dead goat, chicken,,,,and even dog. They are very intelligent though and it usually does not take much to teach them just consistency and clear cut boundaries. 
I hope this helps


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Always supervise and discipline when he gets out of line, pups will play, but, it is not OK to chase and bite. Paws off, he isn't allowed to even touch them.
It is a lot of work training pups, it is harder when they taste blood, Mame or kill and are chasing with intense thinking. 
But with persistance and patience it is possible. Never leave him unsupervised, until he breaks out of the puppy hood.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!
@Caprinelivin, we only have one. However, I do have a 2-year-old GSD/Aussie that is pretty good with the animals. Occasionally she will chase the animals to make them run (and flap), but she has never injured one in the slightest, and she's very protective of baby goats especially. When I see her chasing the poultry or the big goats (she doesn't chase the babies), I stop her; but because of that habit, I'm not sure that she could teach the Pyrenees proper behavior.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Only let him with poultry when you are supervising. It seems to be too much of a temptation for most LGDs. Both of mine will kill chickens and it's been impossible at this point to break them of it. Luckily my chickens don't go in where the dogs are very often. Try to nip it in the bud now or problems will escalate. Firm discipline when caught chasing, playing, stalking, etc. and don't leave him alone or you're asking for trouble. 

I leave a lot of things out for my LGDs to play with. Different kinds of bones, rawhide chews, rubber balls, rope toys, etc. Just all different kinds of things to keep them occupied if they're bored. No squeaky toys or anything that could mimic an animal. Hope you're able to get him through all the puppy stuff. They sure can be a handful.


----------

